# Outlook 2003 rules problem



## FOOOD (Sep 12, 2004)

I have a problem with rules in Outlook 2003.

I have a few different email accounts & I've created folders in the inbox for each of the email accounts.
I've set up some rules that move mail received to each of the different email accounts into the appropiate folders.

E.g. Once email is received, email to account 1 will be moved to folder 1 in the inbox, email to account 2 will be moved to folder 2 in the inbox etc... 

But the problem is that some of the rules don't work properly. When I check the rules some of the acounts seem to have got mixed up.

It will say mail to email account 3 will be moved to folder 2. (When it should be email to account 2 will be moved to folder 2.) 
So I alter which account it should go to (changing the email account selected from 3 to 2, & click on apply. But each time I change it, it will revert itself back to the wrong email account.

I have this problem on both my desktop PC & my laptop & when the problem arises no matter how many times I change the email accounts over to the correct ones they always revert to the wrong ones. 


Can anyone help?


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

FOOOD said:


> I have a problem with rules in Outlook 2003.
> 
> I have a few different email accounts & I've created folders in the inbox for each of the email accounts.
> I've set up some rules that move mail received to each of the different email accounts into the appropiate folders.
> ...


Are you on a corporate network with an Exchange server? If so, you may have an issue with client side vs server side rules.

If not ..... one way around this is to set up a PST for each, and default the delivery location to the correct PST.


----------



## FOOOD (Sep 12, 2004)

No, I'm not on a corporate network.

I am on a network though.
The setup is at home. 
I have a desktop PC, a Mac & a laptop (wireless).
But I've had this trouble when I just had the desktop PC & the laptop. And I've also had the trouble when I just had my desktop PC.

I format every few months & sometimes it happens, sometimes it doesn't.

So I'd set up a different PST for each email account? How would I set this up?


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

FOOOD said:


> No, I'm not on a corporate network.
> 
> I am on a network though.
> The setup is at home.
> ...


IIRC ... You set up PST's via the Data File Namagement option under (File? Tools?) ... Then go to the account settings page and direct each to the correct PST .


----------



## FOOOD (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks for that, I'll give it a try


----------

